# More Questions About Saturn



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi! I have a question about my tiel.
My tiel sometimes holds his container of food and moves it up and down. I wonder why he does this. 
Do you think this move means that he got tired of the food given to him?
What do you think?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Is it a proper food dish that hangs on the cage? if it's not and it's just in a container on the bottom of the cage (or wherever you've got it) then maybe you should get him a food dish. If it's a proper food dish then maybe he just doesn't like it? lol. They can be really fussy, you could try another dish. . but also make sure he's got fresh food at all times. (which I'm sure you already do)


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

ChocoNoir said:


> Hi! I have a question about my tiel.
> My tiel sometimes holds his container of food and moves it up and down. I wonder why he does this.
> Do you think this move means that he got tired of the food given to him?
> What do you think?



I can't speak for your bird. My birds however love to grab and slam their dishes up and down, it's entertaining apparently. They do it with small plates as well. I always thought Aladdin did it to stir up his food to get to what he wanted.


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for responding me, Solace and Raven2322.



Solace. said:


> Is it a proper food dish that hangs on the cage? if it's not and it's just in a container on the bottom of the cage (or wherever you've got it) then maybe you should get him a food dish. If it's a proper food dish then maybe he just doesn't like it? lol. They can be really fussy, you could try another dish. . but also make sure he's got fresh food at all times. (which I'm sure you already do)


But he's been eating in his container all the time. 
Or maybe because I changed the position of the container today? I actually hung it in a higher place, near by where he was sitting. But without changing position of his container, he sometimes makes this same movement. 
This move doesn't mean he's sad, grumpy or having any negative emotions, right?
I'm sorry for such a big talk. :blush: I hope I'm not driving anyone nuts.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

my tiels love to play with there food dishes as well it is a normal thing for them


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

my tiels don't play with their dishes but my Quaker will lift his up with his beak and shake it and put it back all he's doing is moving the food around to get the "goodies" to come to the top


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for replying everyone.
And there's something else. I have to cover Saturn's cage every night with a cloth or towel but when I approach one of them to his cage, he always hisses as if he wants to attack. I try to comfort him by talking to him calmly but it doesn't work. I don't want him to panic like this every night.
What should I do in such situation?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You don't have to cover the cage at night. He'll do fine without a cover. And he'll probably feel more secure in his cage at night if he can see what is approaching.


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

srtiels said:


> You don't have to cover the cage at night. He'll do fine without a cover. And he'll probably feel more secure in his cage at night if he can see what is approaching.


So if he gets distracted in middle of his sleep, that won't affect his sleeping cycle?


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

No,not really.where in your home is the cage located?Are there people and lights on in the same room after you put him to bed?
Our girls' flight cage is located in the living room/my home office,and I'm an insomniac(sp?).For these reasons I do cover the cage.They did'nt like it at first,but got used to it.I still hear Patches occassionaly grumbling about me keeping her awake.At least I THINK that's what that irriatated chirp at one in the morning means.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

none of the birds in my birds room get covered, The birds room is between my kitchen and my daughters room, and i'm usually up til 1-2 a.m and go to the kitchen often 

only thing blocking the birds room from the kitchen is a thin navy blue sheet 

they don't budge when i'm in the kitchen 

When my daughter walks through on occasion she'll scare them and they'll start flapping wildly (mainly when she gets up at 3 or 4 am to go to the bathroom and she's still asleep and walks like a drunk person staggering LOL) 

other then that though they sleep all night long


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Ours get covered because in spring/summer the light comes through the curtains really early - around 4 am, so we have to cover them to keep it dark for longer and to prevent egg-laying.


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for your ideas and suggestions, everyone!:flowers:
And there's something else:blush:...when my tiel sits close to me or anyone, he enjoys rubbing his face on the person's cheek(he's actually hugging) and at the same time, his crest becomes completely erect(his crest goes up). Why does his crest go like that?


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

No one's got any clues about this move?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

here is a good link about certain things tiels do http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> here is a good link about certain things tiels do http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php


Thanks a bunch for the link. 
But my tiel performs two moves at the same time(especially when he's near to us).
1. Erecting his crest
2.Sticking his beak to my face
According to the Avian Behavior Guide, does that mean my tiel is cuddling my face with...alert? 
What I know is when it's cuddling time, tiels cuddle with comfort and happiness but with alert...that's odd to me. Why would my tiel cuddle with alert?
Sorry. :blush:


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, with my tiels I notice two different times that their crests go up.

1. The most obvious, when they're frightened/alarmed/startled/etc. This is accompanied by their feathers flattening out all over so that they're very thin. Their posture gets very erect and alert.

2. During preening/cuddling, as you're talking about. ^ That's a different sort of crest move. Ever notice that your bird's crest goes up right before he scratches the back of his head with his foot? Well, it's similar to that, sort of a way to communicate, "Hey, scratch my head!" It should be very obvious that your bird isn't frightened - his body will be relaxed, feathers slightly puffed-out, etc, and should also be accompanied by a head-bow of sorts.

This is just from my own observations.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

as long as he's not trying to attack you while in your face i'd think his movements are of happy,enjoyment type things


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

olive juice said:


> Ever notice that your bird's crest goes up right before he scratches the back of his head with his foot? Well, it's similar to that, sort of a way to communicate, "Hey, scratch my head!" It should be very obvious that your bird isn't frightened - his body will be relaxed, feathers slightly puffed-out, etc, and should also be accompanied by a head-bow of sorts.
> 
> This is just from my own observations.


Hey! Sorry that I didn't respond you back earlier. My bad.:blush:
Yes, my tiel scratches his head with his foot. And sometimes, he would just leave his foot on his head and look at me. If you can picture the whole thing, it's so funny. 
I don't know if he is really trying to ask for scratch on his head because generally speaking...he hates to be touched by fingers or hands. 
What surprises me is when he cuddles on anything, he allows me to scratch him and then, he enjoys it...so long he doesn't find out that's it's a finger giving him a scratch. If he finds out, he'll stop cuddling. 
Besides, he doesn't mind eating seeds from my hand but when it comes to touching, he freaks out a little.


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

OK. This question is kinda random and not exactly about Saturn. 
How can you tell if a tiel is depressed?


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought mine could have been depressed as she was so quiet, not interested in any toys. I found that is just her personality. I know when I was introducing veges she would turn her back on me but I have no real knowledge on detecting depression except maybe an active bird becomes quieter constantly. Anyone else know?


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, when my tiel fluffs a little and half of his eyes close, I sometimes try to talk to him but he wouldn't bother. It's like I'm going to sleep now. I dunno if he really means that he's gonna sleep... or he's just feeling down.
It's hard to tame and understand him although he's been with us for a long time. He has his own personality you know. Most of the time, he likes to relax, eat, preen, sing a little, dance around and take cat naps. 
And when he comes out from the cage, he would either seek for someone's shoulder to relax on or sit in the same place. And when he gets bored, he'll just fly to land on something else, sit and start preening. And he doesn't like anyone to play with him unless if someone is going to cuddle him, he wouldn't mind. 
I sometimes tell myself that it's ok leave him as he is. Tiels don't have to be tamed to become your companion, right? And not all of them have to energetic?


----------

